# A basketball innovation



## SportEngineer (Feb 10, 2012)

So, a challenge has been set to concieve, develope and produce an innovation that can improve performance in basketball. I'm at the brain-storming stage and I was hoping some of you could help out.

What are the little things that bug you personally when training or playing basketball? What things, however big or small, would make your life easier or make you better?

These comments can be anything - What kind of injuries to you get and how? Do you like the way things are coached? Do you have any issues with the way basketball is played or taught? Is the equipment good enough?

I'd really appreciate people's views. The simple ideas are usually the best but sometimes it takes hearing someone else say it for you to take note.
You never know, if all goes well the ideas discussed here could make it all the way


----------

